# Saison der Sprücheklopfer



## technofreak (4 März 2004)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzkultur/0,1518,288877,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> *Achimowitz alias Achim Schwarze ist ein berüchtigter Scherzkeks, der sich
> stets mit Wonne auf die Phrasen der Unternehmenswelt stürzt. Die, mutmaßt er, kommen teils
> direkt aus seinem "Spruchklopfomat". Der direkte Vergleich zeigt: Der Mann könnte Recht haben.*
> 
> ...



     



> Und jetzt sind Sie dran: Während wir unsere Synergiekomponenten implementieren, um die aktuellen Trends der neuartigen Tendenzen zu bündeln, senden Sie uns Ihre schönsten, hohlsten, dümmsten, unverständlichsten Marketing-Claims, Werbesprüche und Keynote-Ausschnitte. Wir sammeln so was gern:  E-Mail genügt, [email protected] Stichwort "Wortblase".



*Audioversion* 3.2 MB   
*Textversion* 328kB


----------



## ronny (4 März 2004)

@ all,

 :roll: 
ich verstehe hier nur " Bahnhof, Koffer klauen". Versteht einer von Euch etwas?

Liebe Grüße Ronny


----------



## webwatcher (4 März 2004)

ronny im ersten Posting schrieb:
			
		

> @ all,
> 
> :roll:
> ich verstehe hier nur " Bahnhof, Koffer klauen". Versteht einer von Euch etwas?
> ...



Dann lies  doch was anderes , es gibt so viel hier im Forum zu lesen, da wird bestimmt was für dich dabei sein. 

ww


----------



## ronny (4 März 2004)

@ webwatcher,

mach ich doch schon. Wollte nur wissen ob ich die einzige bin, die hier nichts versteht.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 März 2004)

ronny schrieb:
			
		

> @ webwatcher,
> 
> mach ich doch schon. Wollte nur wissen ob ich die einzige bin, die hier nichts versteht.


ich verstehs, aber das liegt wohl am Alter..

cp


----------



## PvW (4 März 2004)

....obschon qua altersstrukturellem Paradigmenwexel eine expotentielle
Verschlankung der Resorbsionsfähigkeit synergetisch geplant zu sein scheint,
geht offensichtlich die synaptische Verschmelzung auch non-virtual in großen
Schritten voran.

Oder: Der Koffer i s t geklaut ...

Mir ist erst heute ein KlopfoMat begegnet - der allerdings war eindeutig
mit dem neuen Feature "Voice.Control.exe.pif.bat" ausgestattet.
Ich hätte mir einen NotAusSchalter plakativ auf der Oberfläche gewünscht.
oder 'nen schlichten Mute-Button....

 :holy: 

Piet


----------



## sascha (4 März 2004)




----------

